# Deda Phazer handlebar Impressions and taping?



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

Have any of you installed a Deda Phazer handlebar on one of your bikes? I've not been able to find any info beyond promo shots from the bike shows. Interested in your impressions and any info on how you taped the bars.

I've seen one image (which I can't find now) that looks like the tape stops before the foam on the end of the drops and avoids the "Power Eggs" I'm not sure if this is the recommended method. It didn't look very good.


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

*That's what I thought*

It doesn't look like anyone's taken the plunge with the Phazer then. Not surprising perhaps given the different shape and heavy price.

Anyone have any thoughts regarding Cinelli's Neo Morphe handlebars. I'm not too keen on Anatomic bars in general but it has some of the same specialized hand position thinking as the Phazer. If I remember correctly BikeSnobNYC loved it... 

http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2007/11/bsnyc-product-review-no-holds-barred.html

thanks


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

chasingpixels said:


> It doesn't look like anyone's taken the plunge with the Phazer then. Not surprising perhaps given the different shape and heavy price.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts regarding Cinelli's Neo Morphe handlebars. I'm not too keen on Anatomic bars in general but it has some of the same specialized hand position thinking as the Phazer. If I remember correctly BikeSnobNYC loved it...
> 
> ...


I have the 3T version of this bar. Works really well and has a number of comfortable positions. My only issue with it is that it did not come in a 46cm C-T-C measurement.


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*I got a picture for you.*



chasingpixels said:


> Have any of you installed a Deda Phazer handlebar on one of your bikes? I've not been able to find any info beyond promo shots from the bike shows. Interested in your impressions and any info on how you taped the bars.
> 
> I've seen one image (which I can't find now) that looks like the tape stops before the foam on the end of the drops and avoids the "Power Eggs" I'm not sure if this is the recommended method. It didn't look very good.



Sorry I do not have instructions but I have a picture that you can follow.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Spezzoto said:


> Sorry I do not have instructions but I have a picture that you can follow.



Any problems with getting the SRAM Red to fit securely on the bar? Did the provided hardware fit the Red shifters? I'm looking to buy one today if SRAM Red fits on it fine....


----------



## Spezzoto (Dec 17, 2004)

*No problem with RED*



The Flash said:


> Any problems with getting the SRAM Red to fit securely on the bar? Did the provided hardware fit the Red shifters? I'm looking to buy one today if SRAM Red fits on it fine....


 No problem at all. No hardware required. Where did you got the handlebar from?


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I work for a bike shop so they ordered it for me, so I am not sure where it is coming from. How was the cabling? Is there any internal routing or is it standard? Would hate to have to cover up to much of the top of that bar!

Thanks!

Flash


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

The latest Velonews had a review of them. They weren't crazy about the bar or the way you mount the shifters.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I read that review, but they said the issue was more related to Shimano shifters. I am using the SRAM Red's and from the pictures I've seen with the Campy shifters, they look pretty flat. The bolt on the SRAM's is also lower than the one on the Campy's, so I should be able to get the position I want.

Hopefully this will end my quest to find a comfortable bar.....


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

*Looks quite nice*

Thanks for the image Spezzoto. First off, the bars look good on the bike. Neither the power eggs or the bulge on the bottom of the drops look too obvious. It still presents a nice classic round appearance in profile.

I'm having trouble following the thread so a couple of questions guys.

Flash
Q. From your first comment you were referring to the 3T version of the Cinelli Neo Morphe bar, right? From your later comments it sounds like you've ordered the Deda Phazer too. Are you replacing the 3T bar on your bike then?

Spezzoto
Q. Is this your bike? If so, do you have any more images from other angles? Does the taping stop between the hoods and the eggs? I can't tell if there's tape inside the egg position towards the stem.

It's interesting that the titanium bike these appear on are quite similar to the Enigma Eulogy I was considering them for. It also has a carbon rear triangle.

thanks everyone.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I tend to switch between the 3T Biomorphes and some Ritchey WCS Classics and the Oval Concepts RAero 900. Love the wing on the OC's, but can't reach the brakes in the drops. Love the drops on the Ritchey's and I can reach the brakes, but the tops have too much reach. The 3T's are a compromise of the other two, but doesn not excel in any place and the drops aren't that comfortable.


Been waiting for the Phazer's for a year. I hope they live up to my expectations....

Flash



chasingpixels said:


> Thanks for the image Spezzoto. First off, the bars look good on the bike. Neither the power eggs or the bulge on the bottom of the drops look too obvious. It still presents a nice classic round appearance in profile.
> 
> I'm having trouble following the thread so a couple of questions guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

*Starting Rotation*

Flash, 

You must be going through a fair bit of handlebar tape with that starting rotation of bars. Post your reactions and some images please when you've installed the Phazer. What bike model are you putting them on?

Re: your comment that you can't reach the brakes in the drops with the Oval Concept bar. I gather the SRAM Red's lever adjustment can't bring them close enough. After hearing that the next Dura Ace lever will have a similar adjustment, I'm hoping Campy will come through eventually with adjustable-reach Ergo levers.

thanks


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Will do....I should have them here this week. The worse think is that I was using white bar tape and having to replace that once a month(I buy in bulk!). The SRAM Red adjustment is great for normal hands, but mine are a bit short. On a bar with a classic curve(non-anatomic), the Reds work great and are easy to reach making it quite comfortable to ride there. The OC RAero bar makes it almost impossible to reach without twisting my wrist outwards. The 3T is a pretty short reach to the levers as well, it just needs more of a drop.

Unfortunately for Shimano, the Reds shift waaaaaaayyyyy too good for me to switch back....


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Got the Phazer and did a 40 mile ride with them. They are comfortable, but there are a few nagging things I need to figure out. I prefer to keep the drops flat and level, but the SRAM Red shifters are too far down and I can't move them higher without drilling the bar out. Both sets of bolts are too long for the Reds, so I had to grind down the Campy set as it was bottoming out in the nut. Now I can get them tight, but the angle still isn't that good. The bolts only seem to fit in one way, so you are stuck with the angle of the shifters which is almost straight, but seems to canted outwards a it.

I'll snap some photos when my daughter brings my digital camera back tomorrow....


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

*Look forward to the pics*

Glad the bars arrived and you got out with them. The pictures will make things more clear I'm sure. One question, which may be silly... I know they got a novel attachment method with the pass-thru-bolts you mention, but is it not possible to install the levers in a conventional way around the bar?

Or does the shape of the bar preclude regular clamping?


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

chasingpixels said:


> Glad the bars arrived and you got out with them. The pictures will make things more clear I'm sure. One question, which may be silly... I know they got a novel attachment method with the pass-thru-bolts you mention, but is it not possible to install the levers in a conventional way around the bar?
> 
> Or does the shape of the bar preclude regular clamping?


Clamp won't slide on, but if you pulled it apart, it would probably work as long as it does not crush the bar in the molded cut-out area. I will give it a shot here shortly and let you know....


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

Of course, I forgot for a moment about the expanded region at the end of the drops, you can't slide it on. Don't take any risks with your new bar on my account.


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

*Any photos yet*

Flash,

Have you had a chance to photograph the bars. Anxious to see how you taped them and how they look in profile, 3/4 front etc.

When you get round to it.

thanks


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Going to try and post these up....


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Flash for posting the photos, they really help.
I like the shape a lot. 

From your earlier post, I think I see what you meant... the drops are not quite parallel with the ground, but I don't think you're giving up much to achieve the flat, top platform at the hoods. The nice bulge at the end of the drops should make it almost impossible for your hands to slip off anyway.

Did you get out this weekend for another ride with them?

I'm going to order the gloss carbon version (no bar code) and experiment with additional tape inside the power eggs running towards the stem.

I've still got another month to wait before my Enigma Eulogy frame arrives. I blogged about all the other components in the build, and will have an interesting account (I hope) of how it all comes together later. Eventually I'll add a couple of images to this thread, so anyone else thinking of buying the Phazer will have more to go on.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I've got about 200 miles on them now and they are definitely keepers! I've gotten alot of complements on them and they work really well. I am still deciding if I will rotate them up just a bit or keep them where they are. I've always been used to the top almost having a slight angle up on the shifter and these are completely flat. Where it is now are the best drops I have ever used! Very comfortable and the drop is just right. I have wide, short hands and these fit perfectly and I can still reach my brake levers with ease.

The Power Egg area is very nice and you almost don't want to move off of it back onto the shifters. My only gripe on the whole bar is that it actually has the word "Power Egg" on the top of mine which is a little dorky. Even without taping over it, the whole area fits the hand very well with no numbness.

I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

More great feedback. Mine's on the way.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

whats that black and white stitched bar tape? really neat.


----------



## chasingpixels (Jul 16, 2007)

*Additional Phazer Images*

Here are more images of my Phazer bar (clear coat carbon version) as promised. It's a beautiful piece of carbon.<br /><br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />


----------



## talbot88 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Deda Phazer Bar*

Where did you order your bars from? My local bike store cannot get there hands on them yet.


----------



## samarth (Jul 20, 2009)

*Deda Phazer T Bolts*

Hi,
Someone is selling me a Deda Phazer handlebar without the t bolts that come with it - to attach the levers onto the bars.

Can you direct me to where I can find these t bolts as replacement parts? I have Shimano Ultegra levers.

Or alternatively can I get some other bolts to fit the levers. If so what specs should they be

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## ehwcarib (Aug 24, 2006)

Has anyone had trouble getting the levers to be tight? I have some super record levers and they aren't coming tight. Is there a plastic piece or something in addition to the metal "bolt" that I'm missing?

I ordered mine thru All bicycles on internet. Good price.


----------



## ehwcarib (Aug 24, 2006)

Sam-

I am installing my Phazer now and using the Campy bolts. Would be glad to give you my Shimano bolts. I won't be using them.


----------



## DEADRE (Jun 19, 2009)

ehwcarib said:


> Sam-
> 
> I am installing my Phazer now and using the Campy bolts. Would be glad to give you my Shimano bolts. I won't be using them.


Great attitude, much respect.


----------



## AzTallRider (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm considering this bar, with Shimano Ultegra, but can't find the velonews article that had an issue with that combination. Anyone have experience with the Phazer and Shimano? Can you get to a flat bar/hoods transition?


----------



## UPSguy (Mar 27, 2011)

AzTallRider said:


> I'm considering this bar, with Shimano Ultegra, but can't find the velonews article that had an issue with that combination. Anyone have experience with the Phazer and Shimano? Can you get to a flat bar/hoods transition?


did you ever try the Phazer/ Ultegra combo? interested in your results since I have ultegra also.


----------

